# Cell Phones



## ApriliaRufo (Jan 28, 2008)

What kind of cell phone do you use? Who's your carrier? Know any slick little tricks for your phone? Know wny places where to get backgrounds, skins, or programs for your phone or any phone, without having to pay money and fight popups? What's your take on the cellular industry?

I'll start. I have Sprint PCS and I use a PPC-6700 Windows Mobile 5 Smartphone. I've yet to find some skins and wallpapers I like, and think that cell phones are becoming the new accessory to show off your individuality.


----------



## COWHER (Jan 28, 2008)

I recently switched from verizon to T-Mobile because the customer service with verizon Is like dealing with a criminal who wants to piss you off. I HATE verizon and so far t-mob is pretty cool the really have taken care of me they even payed for me to break contract with verizon


----------



## dorton (Jan 28, 2008)

I use nextel/sprint and wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy. I spent $1000 on phones that were supposed to have been 29.95, I wasted 15+ hours on the phone with them. As soon as my contract is up, which is a whole different story I will not go back to them.


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Jan 28, 2008)

dorton said:


> I use nextel/sprint and wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy. I spent $1000 on phones that were supposed to have been 29.95, I wasted 15+ hours on the phone with them. As soon as my contract is up, which is a whole different story I will not go back to them.



I had nextel but it was too expensive and like you said the phones were SO much money. The Nextel network is actually separate from Sprints, but they are now merging the two so the coverage should get better, but man their customer service is bad...

I like Sprint's coverage and their features for PDAs/smartphones, but they all have their flaws. I used to work for t-mobile. Good customer service skills over there, but they have some issues too. Verizon is the worst...


----------



## mdmtmm (Jan 28, 2008)

I have service through Verizon Wireless and I love it. I use a Blackberry 8830 for my work phone and a Blackberry Pearl for my personal use. I have used Blackberry for a long time and have been completely satisfied with them. They just work! :-D


----------



## COWHER (Jan 28, 2008)

mdmtmm said:


> I have service through Verizon Wireless and I love it. I use a Blackberry 8830 for my work phone and a Blackberry Pearl for my personal use. I have used Blackberry for a long time and have been completely satisfied with them. They just work! :-D



I agree when it works it is awesome... but have you ever had to deal with customer service?


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Jan 28, 2008)

I have a nokia.And my carrier is AT&T(cingular)


----------



## MMRR - jif (Jan 28, 2008)

T-Mobile here, going on 8 years now. I've never had a problem with service from them and they often offer some great phones. I'm currently using a Motorola W490 in purple, my first Motorola phone. I'm not very impressed. My previous phone was a Samsung t809 and I loved that phone and may go back to using it. 

As soon as Nokia comes out with a phone that is just awesome I will buy it. I've had several Nokias and they seem to be just about indestructable. I even washed one with a load of wash, including the rinse cycle, and after giving it plenty of time to dry out it worked perfectly. Another one was dropped in one of the iguana tubs and it worked after drying out also. I even dropped one in the snow, where it stayed for 3 hours, and it worked great after being found.


----------



## playlboi (Jan 28, 2008)

I am currently using an Apple iPhone. My service carrier is T-Mobile. I have been with them ever since I got a phone, that was back when i was still in high school, been a while now. They are great. As for tips and trips about downloading, it's all on the phone. its free, no charge at all; games, wallpapers, everything. I thoroughly enjoy this phone. It does almost everything for me, even youtube. Only problem with it is that it doesn't do picture messaging, you know, within the text message itself. That's about the only thing wrong I find with it. And I've been through a number of cellphones in my life. lol


----------



## mdmtmm (Jan 28, 2008)

COWHER said:


> mdmtmm said:
> 
> 
> > I have service through Verizon Wireless and I love it. I use a Blackberry 8830 for my work phone and a Blackberry Pearl for my personal use. I have used Blackberry for a long time and have been completely satisfied with them. They just work! :-D
> ...




I have had to call a few times to get things worked out. Usually with orders or billing. I haven't had a bad experience yet, but I guess like with anything else, there is definitely the risk of getting someone on the phone who isn't really willing to help.


----------



## COWHER (Jan 28, 2008)

playlboi said:


> I am currently using an Apple iPhone. My service carrier is T-Mobile. I have been with them ever since I got a phone, that was back when i was still in high school, been a while now. They are great. As for tips and trips about downloading, it's all on the phone. its free, no charge at all; games, wallpapers, everything. I thoroughly enjoy this phone. It does almost everything for me, even youtube. Only problem with it is that it doesn't do picture messaging, you know, within the text message itself. That's about the only thing wrong I find with it. And I've been through a number of cellphones in my life. lol


I was unaware they offered a iphone with tmobil


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Jan 28, 2008)

COWHER said:


> playlboi said:
> 
> 
> > I am currently using an Apple iPhone. My service carrier is T-Mobile. I have been with them ever since I got a phone, that was back when i was still in high school, been a while now. They are great. As for tips and trips about downloading, it's all on the phone. its free, no charge at all; games, wallpapers, everything. I thoroughly enjoy this phone. It does almost everything for me, even youtube. Only problem with it is that it doesn't do picture messaging, you know, within the text message itself. That's about the only thing wrong I find with it. And I've been through a number of cellphones in my life. lol
> ...



they don't lol, but a little bit of tinkering and you can unlock it to, att and t-mobile run the same network.


----------



## playlboi (Jan 28, 2008)

ApriliaRufo said:


> COWHER said:
> 
> 
> > playlboi said:
> ...



that is correct. all it took was a little bit of tinkering. lol. the best of both worlds, as they say.


----------

